# Chicken Question



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

I bought some raw chicken backs in bulk and seperated them into indivdual ziplock bag meals. 

My question is does the chicken have to be completely thawed before feeding?

Thanks!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't completely thaw my frozen raw fo the dogs. Dutch is a pretty fast gulper, so keeping it slightly frozen slows her down to an acceptable pace, and ensures she has to chew and work for it.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, no need to thaw if you don't want to. One of my dogs is a gulper and always gets her food frozen.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought you were only suppose to give a dog raw chicken legs?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I give my dogs the whole chicken, or cut in half.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

this may sound silly, but what about the bones? I was always told to not give dogs chicken bones as they might choke or it could get lodged inside them.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess raw chicken bones are OK they don't splinter like cooked ones.I am starting to give a little raw chicken once or twice a day now.I feed the kibbles just not as much as I had been.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Uncooked bones are much softer. No cooked chicken bones. (Though I know somebody who does give cooked chickens to her dogs. So far, he's okay.)

The only bone trouble I've had was when Doerak broke a canine tooth on a pig neck bone. But the tooth was already in bad shape and had a huge chip in it.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

drkcloud, this is different, as the bones are raw. Cooked bones are splintery and hard. Raw bones are soft, and turn into a mush in your dog's tummy. Chickens are about 8 - 10 weeks old when they are killed, so these are baby animals with very soft bones. Chicken bones are the easiest, and therefore "starter bones" for raw fed dogs.







Plus, we don't feed bones alone, but as a balanced part of the diet along with just about equally as muscle meat... also, some organ meat, and possibly veggie glop or tripe. Just a chicken leg alone would give my dog major constipation or even an impaction.... they need muscle meat (like beef off-cuts, groundmeat, etc.) to balance the meal out, usually.


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Carole, I love that picture!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Me too.

It was taken on her first birthday. A whole chicken is pretty rare, I usually cut one in half. She grabbed it and ran to the far corner of the yard to eat it alone.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

The only times Hardy ever got a whole chicken was passing his Sch2 and Sch3, lol.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Levi would be in such heaven with that!!! That is probably what he dreams about! LOL


----------

